# FIBA are going to take a serious look at lowering the rim



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

FIBA are going to take a serious look at lowering the rim for women's basketball.

The announcement came on Sunday, shortly before the start of the bronze medal game at the FIBA World Championship for Women between Spain and Belarus.

FIBA have held a conference on women's basketball in Karlovy Vary this weekend to discuss ways of making the sport better, and more appealing to a wider audience.

http://www.fibatv.com/page/Video/0,,12805~1664034,00.html?tabb=interviews&pnumber=1?WT.mc_id=fibacxt


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm curious. I want to see it in action, though, but who am I kidding, I probably wouldn't watch anyway.


----------

